

Ask HN: Best resource for learning social media marketing? - jasallen

I, like many hackers, I think, am not a social-media-diva.  But I've got a product and a shoe-string budget, so I feel strongly I should learn to use the resources.<p>I only recently even realized there was any cleverness to any of the techniques.  Previously I had rather thought it was (a)make more friends on facebook (b)get some twitter followers -easier said than done without huge time investment (c) ask them to "Like", "Review", etc.<p>I've learned a few more things, but the blogs and resources are disparate, so I'm hoping there is a "Seth Godin of social"
======
TechpinesMary
Try offering to guest blog or, even better, get someone good to guest blog for
your blog. Do this by leaving comments on blog articles you like, following
those bloggers, engaging with them, and after a while offer an opportunity to
guest blog.

Also, user groups are always looking for people to speak at their monthly
meetings, and speaking at a few of them is a good way to get some mentions and
linkbacks. Try finding a few meetups that you could talk about your product
(in less of a sales way and more of an informative way) or just something you
know a little bit about. You also get to meet people in your industry, which
is always a plus.

------
WesleyThurner
I just listened to Michael Crosson on Entrepreneur on Fire and you should
really check him out. It was a great interview and his site has some
interesting articles.

<http://www.socialmediopolis.com/>

